# Swapping to EE what a nightmare!



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Just a general moan really

Decided to swap from orange to EE as the guy on the phone said its "no cost" and "no changes"

After being on hold for what seems to be a week ive now been told i will be billed for a month at £46 when i get my new sim but still have to pay £50 from orange for the same month :s which ill eventually get back as a cheque, and my bill date will be different so swapping thats going to be fun. Also a deposit i put down to get back will take 6 weeks longer again through a cheque and only if i keep my old orange direct debit open and open another with EE.

So anyone looking to swap just a warning it isn't as simple as they say! Haha


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Mine just changed over ? I got a carrier update from Orange on my iphone and it updated and became EE , Seamless


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

R7KY D said:


> Mine just changed over ? I got a carrier update from Orange on my iphone and it updated and became EE , Seamless


Same here....was told it was going happen sometime. Next I knew was a couple of days layer.. no hassle..:thumb:


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> Mine just changed over ? I got a carrier update from Orange on my iPhone and it updated and became EE , Seamless


I think what the OP is saying is he was swapping over to the new 4GEE, Which is totally different to the ee re brand on your phone.
I bought a iphone 5 through orange and i was told that as soon as the 4G goes live i would be eligable. When i saw the prices and the Data caps i changed my mind, I only pay £31 for unlimited calls, texts and truly unlimited data, They dont have 4G round where i live so there is no point for me.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry should have been clearer yes to swap to the 4GEE is a nightmare lol i decided to swap now as he said it was simple and hassle free so im all set up when/if 4G ever comes here lol but now really regretting it and should have just stuck it out and swapped on my renewal in 2 years time


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

In about another year Leicester might get 4G. So I wouldnt worry yet. I live in Loughborough (fat chance of 4G) and work in Leicester so I might seem something happen.


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm heavily involved in the migration process of existing T-Mobile customers to 4GEE so it's interesting to hear of peoples experiences. 

The process is very straightforward and by the sounds of it, the person you've been dealing with has made it seem more complicated than it actually is. If anyone needs any info on 4GEE, EE or is looking to move across let me know and I'll be happy to help :thumb:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

GPS said:


> I'm heavily involved in the migration process of existing T-Mobile customers to 4GEE so it's interesting to hear of peoples experiences.
> 
> The process is very straightforward and by the sounds of it, the person you've been dealing with has made it seem more complicated than it actually is. If anyone needs any info on 4GEE, EE or is looking to move across let me know and I'll be happy to help :thumb:


Hello mate,

Thats exactly the case i have rang someone at EE now who made life a lot simpler 

Basically at the start i was told its just a straight sim swap and nothing will change.

But since speaking to this person i know no whats happening is my orange contract end this month and a new EE one begins this is why i have to pay for both contract. He also told me when to connect my sim so my billing date has fallen near enough where id like it to be. And he also explained anything over what I've paid on orange will be refunded on my final billing date possibly along with my deposit.

So no problems with EE help 

Where orange is concerned though i know their the same company but they just don't seem to know anything! They have billed me for not using DD even though i do and it seems to much hard work for them to clear it and they just don't want to help where informing me about refunds etc work lol so I've decided to bite the bullet just pay it all and hope i get some money back.

Unless you can help me with that at all that is 

But I'm much happier now the EE customer helpline explained everything 

Just waiting for the EE ios apps for cinema wifi etc now


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Your not the only one I have heard this from. A couple people I know have given up and ditched the transfer as its been ****ed up so badly.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Haven't read all posts but orange have mearged with ee or something like that I think, all I had was a txt update saying I'm on ee aswell now no probs at all


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Orange/T-Mobile have rebranded to EE.

I've lost all ability to get H data signal now and my phone constantly drops signal


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

I never had signal probs the nightmares been moving to the 4GEE sim plan etc but slowly getting their just gotta keep a eye with orange to get money back now :/

Best scenario is orange refund me what I'm owed nice and quickly

Worst scenario i loose about £90 haha


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

When I updated my T-Mobile iPhone 4S to iOS 6 in September in auto changed to EE no probs :thumb:

At first wondered what the hell was going on until I did a quick Google search


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Lol just spoke to orange again and ive been billed and wont be seeing a refund and might not get my deposit back also along with my upcomig EE bill thats good bye £150 in a month

Absolutely f*****g brilliant at this time of year! Should never have bothered


----------



## astraturbz (Jul 16, 2012)

Pandy said:


> Orange/T-Mobile have rebranded to EE.
> 
> I've lost all ability to get H data signal now and my phone constantly drops signal


im the same,ever since its swopped over to EE i struggle to get signal in places where i never had a problem befor.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

4GEE sim has great signal just theyve pissed me off with all this messing around, continualy billing me and then getting people who dont know anything telling me one thing from another after being told its a easy straight swap. Wish id never done it


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I wish my 4G SIM was the same. I seem to be struggling with a good signal for phone calls compared to what it was like on Orange.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Are u sure there isn't a third party involved in your orange to EE migration? Sounds like the same old scam random 'resellers' have been playing for years.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Ive just got off the phone to orange again now and after talking to someone who seemed more clued up he has explained i am due 2 refunds and it all seems clearer now haha amazing how much you can get sorted depending on wether you get a idiot or someone decent on the other end of the line :/


----------

